# Need New Roof ASAP



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

If any of the members on here are roofers, I need too get some quotes in so I can get this done soon. We are redoing floors and ceiling inside so would like to get this done as soon as possible. House is approx. 1500 Sq. Feet...dimensional shingles wanted. PM me or call me at 850-944-3868.
Thanks, 
Andy.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

just did mine three weeks ago. cost $3600 to do it ourselves. would have cost close to $10k if we got someone else to do it. I got three quotes and everyone was about the same. if you need decking you are better off doing it ourselves. a $10 sheet will cost you $60 a sheet if you get a company to do it. just a heads up, Good Luck!!!!


Oh and they will not tell you if you need the decking till after they start the job.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Pls post up here, I may be in the market for one soon as well.....


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

J0nesi said:


> just did mine three weeks ago. cost $3600 to do it ourselves. would have cost close to $10k if we got someone else to do it. I got three quotes and everyone was about the same. if you need decking you are better off doing it ourselves. a $10 sheet will cost you $60 a sheet if you get a company to do it. just a heads up, Good Luck!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh and they will not tell you if you need the decking till after they start the job.


This is the best advice if you are able to do the work (which isnt that difficult, but your body will hate you afterwards). You stand to save a big chunk of change if you can do it yourself. We will be doing our roof this winter and we know that we need some decking work done. You can pull your own permit on the house if it is your primary residence (I think that is correct).


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sounds like someone needs to round up a Spanish family. 

I had a new chimney built and painted ( carpenter ants destroyed the old one)
Front and back porches painted ( these are big porches)
Entire home pressure washed
Repaired two areas that had started to rot where the back porch meets the home.
And a 75 yard drive way plus parking area pressure washed. My home looks brand new.
$3000 I thought was a very reasonable price. Cash money to a Spanish family (two brothers and their cousin) that got it all done in a few days. 
Might want to take that route and ask around. 
Saved me a ton of money . 
This was in Birmingham, but there are plenty everywhere. Just start asking around


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Ok I am going to weight in. 
Please remember this is only my option.

First off not all shingles are the same. I am very partial to CertainTeed.

http://www.certainteed.com/products/roofing/residential#

So please remember that this is not to be construed as adversarial, only an option.

Ok the most important part of any house is the foundation, of course.
However the roof is very important.

Let's talk shingles first. 
A shingle is a petroleum product. The weight of the shingle is very important! The more it weights the more cost to manufacture. The only company that publishes it's weights is CertainTeed 
CertainTees's entry-level architectural shingle is called Landmark. Let's focus on this shingle for example. 
From CertainTeed's website. 
Landmark is a 
Two-piece laminated fiber glass-based construction
240 lbs. per square
UL Class A fire resistance
UL certified to meet ASTM D3462
UL certified to meet ASTM 3018 Type I
Conforms to CSA standard A123.5
Miami-Dade Product Control Acceptance: Please see the Notice of Acceptance (NOA) to determine approved products by manufacturing location. 

A square is a 10 foot by 10 foot area. ( 100 sq. ft.) When properly installed to manufacture specifications with the correct components it is wind rated at 130 miles an hour.
If 20 or 25 year shingles are turned upside down and used as a starter shingles. The roof is only rated at 110 mph. If 20 or 25 year shingles are cut up and used as hip and ridge shingles the roof is only rated at 110 mph. A 20 or 25 year shingles is cheaper then pro cut starter and per cut hip and ridge

Ice and water also known as peel and stick. 
This should be used in the valleys. Why you ask, because people walk in valleys and the shingles tear. It is cheap insurance under your new shingles. Also cut a 1 foot by 1 foot piece to go over pipe jacks or other penetrations. This should go directly on the plywood deck.
CertainTeed require it for its extended warranties.


Warranty 
All shingle manufactures warranties except CertainTeed says.
" any manufactures defect that causes a leak."

CertainTeed's warranty says.
" any manufactures defect."

That alone is huge!

Additionally if you're Certainteed shingle is installed by a certified contractor either a shingle master or select shingle master. You can get either a 3 star 4 star or 5 star warranty. 
http://www.certainteed.com/resources/RPG_SureStart-Warranty.pdf

Four-star warranty for example is a 50 year non-prorated warranty that covers any manufactures defect. It pays for removal disposal and installation of a new Certainteed shingle at no cost to the homeowner and it allows for annual inflation..

Remember a shingle called a lifetime single has a prorated warranty on it!
Remember shingle company's sell seconds, factory rejects with no warranty. The only company that I know that does not sell seconds is CertainTeed. How to tell if it is a second, plan wrapper. No writing on it

Cost to the contractor.
The average hip and ridge roof that is a 6/12 pitch. 
The CertainTeed Landmark shingles with all the correct components (pro cut Starter and per cut hip and ridge. Peel and stick. Shingle over ridge vent U.L. Rated felt ,nail sect.)about 120 dollars per square.
Labor to install with out workers comp. about 50 to 60 dollars per square. 
Worker comp on roofing is very high. About 35 percent.
General liability insurance is also somewhat expensive. But with out G.L. If someone get hurt on your property it is on your Home Owners policy.


Doing it yourself is ok if that is your thing. 
However!
I see roofs all the time installed incorrectly. 
The typical home owners insurance policy has language in it that allows them (the carrier) to not pay for your roof if it is damaged by an event of wind or hail if it is installed incorrectly.
Ie high nails, nails that do not penetrate the decking far enough. Not enough nails..


If you want a CertainTeed roof with or without an extended warranty, installed by a certified, Lic. contractor who has the proper insurance. PM me.

The price $265 per square for single story 7 /12 pitch or less this includes a four star warranty.
After Ivan architectural roofs were being installed for $230 a square by license reputable local contractors.


----------

